# Area question?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

While hunting for squirrel today, I found a area thats thick with thorns and waist high plants, but it had deer tracks everywhere. Im planning to deer hunt this year with a slug gun and was planning to get a blind to put down. I was wondering if this looks like a good spot to hunt?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol. I'd say some deer are going through there. Unless it's a cow pasture 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

follow that trail till you find some scrapes on it. then hunt there.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Scrapes? Ill check it out next time. I really just want to kill a deer, which is why im getting a tag for either sex.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

Look for scrapes and rubs. And look for a trio trail. Instead of one.

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That's looks like a very well used deer trail! freyedknot had a cool idea, but if you're just looking to shoot a deer for meat, that might be the place. At least it's not so thick that you can't get an open shot. I'd still follow the trail just to see what's in there. But be careful, mind your wind! If you get to a place that is so thick you might have to dog crawl, that's possibly a bedding area, or, as I like to call it "sanctuary". Never, ever, invade a sanctuary! 

I'd also advise you to inspect that trail "up close and personal". Are there different size tracks in it? Do they indicate deer traveling in both directions? If there are, you may have found a major travel route between a bedding and feeding area. How fresh is the sign? Do you find deer droppings along it? If you follow the trail to where you think there is a sanctuary, follow it the other way and see if it leads to food. Of course if the land "opens up" in the other direction it can allow deer to meander and the trail may not be as distinct.

Your post has me jazzed because I found a spot just like it on my hunting club today! I set up a stand in a woods that an incredible trail leads into from across the road on our property. I need to explain this because it's kind of unique. This road isn't just a 4 wheeler dirt track through the woods. It's concrete, and 2 semis could pass by each other with no problem! The property used to be owned by a big limestone and cement company,and this road is what the big dump trucks ran on that hauled mined limestone to their crusher. Now, we own it, and there's not that much traffic, but still a few vehicles run through there every day. 

I knew the deer were coming from the other side of the road, and I tried to scout it out pre-season. It was so thick in there you couldn't see ten feet, and the mosquitoes threatened to carry me away. Well, last night, after sitting and hearing a string of "tending grunts" from a buck on the other side of the road, I decided to go over there today and have another look. I'm glad I did. I, again, found the trail leading off the road. I got in there a little way, and had the same thought, "How could you hunt this place? You need a brush hog to cut shooting lanes!" Then I spotted a well used deer trail heading north that seemed to lead to a more open area. I followed it and found a perfect stand location! I'm primarily a bow hunter, but I think I could sit here during gun as well. 

As far as your spot goes, and your desire to use a ground blind, is this public land? How safe is it? I don't want to see you get your stuff stolen. The reason I say this is that, if you can, set your blind up ASAP so the deer have a chance to get used to seeing it there. Turkey don't give a crap, but deer do!


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

My opinion, once gun season starts rubs and scrapes dont mean anything. Once lead starts flying choose a spot near the thick stuff bc thats where they will be headed. To me that looks like a good spot to bowhunt. Good luck I hope you get one


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Some folks I know subscribe to the thought that trails like that are mostly used at night. I don't have an opinion on that concept personally.

Just be sure you hunt near it, not on it.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

JV1 said:


> My opinion, once gun season starts rubs and scrapes dont mean anything. Once lead starts flying choose a spot near the thick stuff bc thats where they will be headed. To me that looks like a good spot to bowhunt. Good luck I hope you get one



I agree to an extent. IMO I think that they are more likely to be in that area because it feels safe and depending on the pressure of hunters effects it as well. Some deer never see a hunter depending on where they are


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Gun hunting means covering escape routes to thick cover. Once the pumpkin army shows up the deer flock to the fastest way to thick cover. Set up down wind of that area and you should get a shot at one.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Look for a good spot to set up and observe that trail 40 to 50 yards from it.

Ground blind, big tree to hide behind something like that.

Hope you see the deer before they see you.

Good luck to you !!! (luck never hurts)


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a good trail right there. Find the spot where that trail intersects another one and you'll double your chances. Stand up hill of those 2 trails, or up wind if it is a flat area. Also, better to find an opening where you can see at least 30 yards in each direction if possible. In heavy cover, I will only stand 10 yards off the trail and try and get my gun up before they get close. You don't have big shooting lanes in thick cover, so you have to be ready. Make sure you can remember how to get to the spot you will be standing in the dark. Look for a big tree or a stream nearby for a landmark. You don't want to be stumbling around trying to find your spot. 

Standing next to heavy cover the first day of gun season on public land is a great tactic. Get there before the other guys. Then, you will be standing their quietly while the other guys are moving in at daylight and pushing the deer towards you. 

I used to sit on the edge of a big field on the first morning, but usually the orange army would push the deer out of the field before daylight. Now I sit on the trail that goes from the field to the heavy cover and I usually at least see one the first morning. As I'm typing this, I'm getting excited for opening day!!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> That's looks like a very well used deer trail! freyedknot had a cool idea, but if you're just looking to shoot a deer for meat, that might be the place. At least it's not so thick that you can't get an open shot. I'd still follow the trail just to see what's in there. But be careful, mind your wind! If you get to a place that is so thick you might have to dog crawl, that's possibly a bedding area, or, as I like to call it "sanctuary". Never, ever, invade a sanctuary!
> 
> I'd also advise you to inspect that trail "up close and personal". Are there different size tracks in it? Do they indicate deer traveling in both directions? If there are, you may have found a major travel route between a bedding and feeding area. How fresh is the sign? Do you find deer droppings along it? If you follow the trail to where you think there is a sanctuary, follow it the other way and see if it leads to food. Of course if the land "opens up" in the other direction it can allow deer to meander and the trail may not be as distinct.
> 
> ...


It is public land, and there weren't any tracks from other hunters that I saw. 
As far as getting it set up early, I may not be able to do that. I would really hate to see a deer bust me right then and there because of the blind. If thats not possible, looks like ill be sitting out in the cold with nothing to cover me and a stool. Or something. 
It was a little late in the day so I didnt have time to explore it. I may next time I go hunting.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You probably know this already but worth mentioning anyways. 

If you use a blind, especially on public land, make sure your blind has plenty of orange on the outside. Heck, I've got two blinds here on private property that have hunter orange tarps bungee'd across the tops coming down the side a bit. 
Deer are killed out of these blinds every year but they stay up year round and the deer pay them no never mind. 

IMO, being that it's public land and you can't set up early as *buckeyebowhunter* suggested, I'm thinking you're better off to scrap the blind idea. Plus again, the safety and theft if ya leave it there. 
Like many here, I hunted public land for years and can tell ya that more on a few occasions when the deer started running for their lives after about the 1st couple hrs of mayhem, I was really glad I had a big tree I could hunker next to, give me some protection. And I could also skirt around tree as I saw fit . A luxury( or necessity, depending on how many Indians attack) you won't have in a blind. 
Too, if there is heavy hunting pressure in the woods around that trail , as has been stated, you may have a good chance at a deer at 1st light on the trail but after the deer really get running, I doubt that trail will be of much advantage unless of course it leads to the thickest cover in that area.
If that's the thickest area, there is most likely other trails leading in/out. If I could post up at a tree in a position of covering both trails, that's where I'd be. 
Again, in a heavy pressured area, after the 1st few hrs you can throw actual deer hunting tactics out the window. The deer aren't gonna pay much attention to trails or their usual habits. They are just running to stay alive. But as has also been said, if you know which way the Indians are going to attack from you can use that to your advantage.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> It is public land, and there weren't any tracks from other hunters that I saw.
> As far as getting it set up early, I may not be able to do that. I would really hate to see a deer bust me right then and there because of the blind. If thats not possible, looks like ill be sitting out in the cold with nothing to cover me and a stool. Or something.
> It was a little late in the day so I didnt have time to explore it. I may next time I go hunting.


Well, that's a good deal. I was also encouraged that I saw no other boot tracks in the area I found the other day. As far as exploring the next time you go hunting, may I suggest a "scouting" trip? I read an article, years ago, where the author, a very successful bow hunter, advised that of all the time you spend in the woods after deer, 80% be spent scouting, and 20% hunting! *Means* to an *end!* You dig?



fastwater said:


> You probably know this already but worth mentioning anyways.
> 
> If you use a blind, especially on public land, make sure your blind has plenty of orange on the outside. Heck, I've got two blinds here on private property that have hunter orange tarps bungee'd across the tops coming down the side a bit.
> Deer are killed out of these blinds every year but they stay up year round and the deer pay them no never mind.
> ...


Some years back, when the state was selling one buck tag aong with one antlerless tag, if you were in the proper county, I had filled my buck tag during archery season. Gun opener was rolling around, and I figured to go to Beaver Creek State Park to fill my antlerless tag. I guessed it would be as easy as falling off a log. I scouted little bit, and picked a spot where I could set up with one of the biggest oak trees I have ever seen at my back. Man! Was I glad I did! When 7AM hit, it was like World War III! I was grateful for the cover!
Some years back, my buddy told me, as we were heading out on the last day of deer gun season, "We're going to have to hunt these deer like bunnies! We're going to have to push thickets and see if we can bounce a deer up!" Well that's what we did, and he whacked one! Heck, the first deer I ever shot I was , pretty much, spang out in the open! As long as you're still, and keep your movements very slow, you can get 'em!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by* buckeyebowman*:
> 
> ... "We're going to have to hunt these deer like bunnies! We're going to have to push thickets and see if we can bounce a deer up!"


Some years back, there was a group of about 10-11 of us that hunted a large property in Hocking Co. There was one swampy bottom that consisted of about 7acres that was so thick you couldn't hardly get through it.

We would stand hunt the more accessible part of the property for the 1st part of the week always saving the thick part for drives. Most of the time the guys going through the thickets didn't even carry shotguns as it was just too thick to even get a shot off. Some spots you would literally be crawling. And, this is the 1st place I ever saw a deer actually crawling through thickets as well.

Anyways, the deer would stack up in there like cord wood and the shooters would have a field day.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

That is a great spot to bow hunt Thanksgiving day. On public land there is a pheasant release.

I sit a spot similar and on Thanksgiving day the field hunters always push me a deer.

Got 7 in 7 years doing that.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I got one once out of a little 5 x 5 patch of brush that was sitting out next to the lake away from the rest of the swampy brush. Saw the tracks leading out from the main brush and followed them. This was the last day of gun season. It was just like bunny hunting!

Last last days of gun season, you gotta get in there deep to get them out! Send one guy (the dog) in to flush them out. Otherwise, you'll just be staring at squirrels all day!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. Ill wake up early next time I get out and spend some time going through it. I may plug my gun as well, because I found quite a few doves while I was out last. Seemed like the spot with some rabbits as well.
The place is quite thick from what i saw. The only open area there is the trails. I have a rifled slug gun so I can take longer shots if need be, but it seems that at best, the longest shot I could take there would be 10 yards.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

*jonnythfisherteen2* ,

Just checking but...you do know you are limited to three rounds loaded in firearm during deer gun season correct?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, my deer hunting slug gun is a single shot, but my winchester 120 is a 5-6 shot depending on the length of the loaded shell. I use my winchester for small game hunting. I need to plug it so I can hunt dove as well.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

No, you do not need to "plug it" any more! Ohio changed it's regs this year, and as long as you have only 3 slugs, shells or whatever in your gun, you are good to go! Since my "plugs" are already installed I won't remove them. Why bother?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

The way I have seen it, the no plug law applies to the deer gun season, and its run on something that I know involves honor or something, but basically means everyone is expected to just load 3 rounds. But I I read it correctly, the same does NOT apply to migratory game. Doves are migratory game I believe, so its 3 shots and a plug.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by jonnythfisherteen2:
> The way I have seen it, the no plug law applies to the deer gun season, and its run on something that I know involves honor or something, but basically means everyone is expected to just load 3 rounds. But I I read it correctly, the same does NOT apply to migratory game. Doves are migratory game I believe, so its 3 shots and a plug.


You are correct as far as the 3 rd honor system with no plug requirement for deer. Had to do that with the new rifle laws for this year. Can't comment on the plug requirement on the mig. game.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> The way I have seen it, the no plug law applies to the deer gun season, and its run on something that I know involves honor or something, but basically means everyone is expected to just load 3 rounds. But I I read it correctly, the same does NOT apply to migratory game. Doves are migratory game I believe, so its 3 shots and a plug.


You're absolutely right! The "no plug" reg is for deer hunting only. On page 20 of the regs book it says, "No person shall hunt migratory game birds with a shotgun capable of holding more than three shells, unless it is plugged with a one-piece filler incapable of removal without disassembling the gun." My bad!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

well, went back out today for squirrel and explored the area more.

this was a trail where the 2 different paths intersect.

heres a close up of the tracks in the mud.

this is a picture showing the thickness of the area.

i dont know for sure, but it looks to me like this is a scrape.

the scrape in question is on the awkward little pine tree in the middle of everything.

i dont know for sure, but it looks like its deer crap.

some more of the area i needed to crawl through.

and the welcoming party that was everywhere -_-

another strange tree marking that i believe to be a scrape.

and finally, the most open area that i could find there. now i have no idea where to set up at... i wont be using a blind, so what do i use? should i set up near the tree scrape?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Find the prevailing wind first. Plan your sit downwind of where you think the deer are traveling. You can figure that out from the tracks or from the side of the trees that are rubbed. ( trees are rubbed up and the scrapes are on the ground) 

If you get back out check the thicker area for deer crap that is clumped up rather than loose like rabbit crap. This will let you know your close to a bedding area which would be a good morning setup. 

Without a blind your going to need a large tree or some thick cover behind you so the deer don't see your movement. 

The two trails crossing would be a better option than the rubbed trees in my opinion. It's hard to tell a whole lot from pictures though. Sounds like you're putting in the good effort. Good luck getting some meat on the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Got quite a bit on snow today. If it last throughout the week, I can check the area again and figure out where the deer enter and exit. Anyone know when deer awake and when to first get out? Would be extremely lucky for me to come upon a sleeping deer.


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

I would be careful not to jump any deer, especially a buck from their bedding area by tracking through it. He may move from the area all together. Better to set up along the trail somewhere with good cover.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

You won't walk up on a sleeping deer without jumping it without prime stalking weather. Be patient, find a heavily used trail in the snow and setup about 15 yards off the side.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Got quite a bit on snow today. If it last throughout the week, I can check the area again and figure out where the deer enter and exit. Anyone know when deer awake and when to first get out? Would be extremely lucky for me to come upon a sleeping deer.


I read an article where radiotelemetric studies had been done on deer. This was on a military base where no hunting was allowed. The study showed that deer are generally active about 3 times per day. About every 8 hours. One of those times was generally just to get up to pee and poop, and move around a little bit. The other two times were more extreme movements. 

I think most people ignore the middle of the day. The older I get, and the more I see, the more I think that people should sleep in, and hunt the hours from 10 AM to 2 PM!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> I read an article where radiotelemetric studies had been done on deer. This was on a military base where no hunting was allowed. The study showed that deer are generally active about 3 times per day. About every 8 hours. One of those times was generally just to get up to pee and poop, and move around a little bit. The other two times were more extreme movements.
> 
> I think most people ignore the middle of the day. The older I get, and the more I see, the more I think that people should sleep in, and hunt the hours from 10 AM to 2 PM!


Does the same still apply to gun season? I hear its madness out there then... dont know how popular my area is but I have run into deer hunters (bow) and even found the guts of someones deer kill there. Being really deep in the woods early may give me opportunities when the deer are leaving the area and retreating if it gets crazy.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Does the same still apply to gun season? I hear its madness out there then... dont know how popular my area is but I have run into deer hunters (bow) and even found the guts of someones deer kill there. Being really deep in the woods early may give me opportunities when the deer are leaving the area and retreating if it gets crazy.


IMO yes...it does...you most certainly want to be in the stand at that time...gun season especially...I've shot two nice bucks after 11...get in there early, deep, take a lunch and sit all day...people are moving to and from their stands or whatever at those times to eat or warm up for a bit...prime time to be on stand.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Im not sure im looking forward for standing still outside for hours... it dipped to 12° today and its cold out there. I dont have any warm pants gloves or shoes. The best I have is a pair of shin high black rubber boots. My feet will be frozen by the time I leave, but if I leave dragging out a deer, ill have no complaints.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

The best advice is get a pair of long johns (most people call them thermals) Its only like 8 bucks for a cheap pair of pants at Wal-Mart and they help out. I have sat out in the woods in December in just street cloths (couldnt afford hunting cloths for a fat guy) and its not worth it, at least have a base layer on. And if you need cloths or a hat and are on a tight budget try the goodwill or a similar thrift store, they ever have boots. Thats where I just got a friend some stuff to hunt with; I just took it home and washed it in odorless detergent a couple times. If all else fails and you cant get any of that just dress in layers. Use two or three pairs of jeans and a couple shirts. I am fortunate enough to where I have accumulated everything I could possible need for hunting multiples of everything in fact. The most important thing when hunting is your safety and the safety of everyone around you. Too often people think that just means firearm safety but the cold weather is not something to mess around with. Sorry for the rant and long post, I just want everyone to be safe out there.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You got a sleeping bag Jonny? May sound funny but they will keep you warm.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Im not sure im looking forward for standing still outside for hours... it dipped to 12° today and its cold out there. I dont have any warm pants gloves or shoes. The best I have is a pair of shin high black rubber boots. My feet will be frozen by the time I leave, but if I leave dragging out a deer, ill have no complaints.


Boot blankets work wonders...they are worth the investment...and the bags bobk was talking about work wonders also...you can use a normal sleeping bag for that...when you're sitting you can at least put your legs and feet in them...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Does the same still apply to gun season? I hear its madness out there then... dont know how popular my area is but I have run into deer hunters (bow) and even found the guts of someones deer kill there. Being really deep in the woods early may give me opportunities when the deer are leaving the area and retreating if it gets crazy.





Shad Rap said:


> IMO yes...it does...you most certainly want to be in the stand at that time...gun season especially...I've shot two nice bucks after 11...get in there early, deep, take a lunch and sit all day...people are moving to and from their stands or whatever at those times to eat or warm up for a bit...prime time to be on stand.


In my opinion that's one of the best times to be out in the middle of the day! Guys get froze out or start becoming impatient and move around, either to just warm up, or to head back to the car! Either way, they can start booting deer around. 

The thing about gun season is, it's unpredictable. All hell can break loose at 7AM, or, if the deer are bedded and all the hunters are "sitting", not much will go on. Usually it's the first scenario, but that doesn't negate the validity of being able to stay put when just about everybody else is on the move!

Dealing with the cold is another matter. You have to be able to make yourself comfortable enough to last it out. The sleeping bag idea is a great one! Since there are no big trees in that area, you'll have to get low. Cover is thicker down low. I realize you don't have a lot of money for gear. Do you, or your folks have a thermos that you can take hot coffee, tea, anything, out with you? Bring something high carb with you to eat. Nothing makes you feel colder than being hungry to boot! And don't ignore the little hand warmers like HeatMax or Mycoal Grabbers! These can be life savers. Plus, you can get them started and put them in your boots to warm your feet. Last time I was at Wally World you could buy a ton of them for not much money!

I know you're just getting started and kind of feeling your way along. I was in your shoes once. Give it a shot and see what happens. I wish you luck!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Where do you live and do you drive. Send me a PM with your shoe size as well as your clothing size and your phone number.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice shortdrift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you shortdrift! Pm sent. 
I live in akron and yes, I can drive a bit. I just have my temps for now so I cant drive on my own but the longest I have driven In one session is a hour.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

In that thick of cover, you don't really have to worry about a blind. Biggest problem you'll have is seeing the deer well enough to get a shot. That opening by the lake looks good, especially if it's near the crossing trails.

The wind will likely be out of the west, but it also usually blows up hill in the mornings. 

To keep warm you have to layer up! I usually have long johns, sweatpants, and some old army camo pants. The army surplus store is another great place to get cheap hunting clothes. I've used 2 pairs of their green wool gloves for years! I put both pairs on at the same time when it's below 40. You can use jeans instead, but I recommend black or tan colored. I've read that blue really stands out bright to deer's eyes. 

For the top, I usually have a t-shirt, long john shirt, sweatshirt, hoodie, and an overcoat. 5 layers. You can get by with 4 if its above freezing. Make sure the overcoat is quiet when you move, or the deer will hear you raise your gun. 

Don't forget a good rope to help you drag that big deer out of the woods!

If you need anything, I may have something I can give you or let you borrow, just send me a PM.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wearing layers sounds good. I do it when I go out squirrel hunting. Ill have to find something that I can layer with my pants. My coat that I very recently keeps me warm, but my legs freeze.
Now that I have that somewhat taken care of, theres just dealing with the deer if I get it. Probably wont be able to get it processed so ill have to do it at home. And transportation. My mom drives a chevy malibu, a mid size car. Im sure the car could transport a deer, but where would I tie it down and with what?


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

I drive a cheap cavalier and thats the problem i ran into as well where to i put this deer. My best advice in the case of a parents car is watcha video of quatering the deer and that will make it to where you should be able to fit it in garbage bags (thats what they did in the video i watched) i however went and bought a 10 foot by 8 foot tarp and am just gonna use my truck cause i can lay down the back seat . but like i said my car is a pos and a little deer blood wouldnt be the worst thing. Just get on youtube and look up videos on at home butchering and skinning there is some great videos people have made to try and help people out. i am in no way an expert, i am still learning my self so so others may have better advice.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been able to fit a small buck in my small pontiac G6 trunk. Hardest part was lifting it up into the trunk! Definitely get a cheap tarp to collect the remaing blood to keep your mom's trunk from stinking! You could also use an old blanket if you're planning to throw it away afterwards. Keep a saw in the trunk just in case you need to cut it up to fit it in. 

If you get a deer, let me know and I'll help you process it. My dad lives in Akron and has a grinder that you can use to make deer burger. It's a great subsitute for beef hamburger. You can also make it into patties. We turn all of our deer into burger except the backstraps and tenderloin. 

You'll also need a tree or garage to hang the deer in so that you can skin it. It's not easy to skin if it's not hanging. Hang it by the back legs. 

I'll be off work on Monday and Wednesday of gun season. Hopefully, I'll shoot one the first day and be processing it on Wednesday. Usually either my dad or I get one on the first day.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks bdawg! Ill let you know If need help processing it. 
I still have no idea where ill hang if I get it. If I can hang it in my basement, i wont have frozen hands and will be able to process it effectively. I dont have a tree in my yard to hang it from, i could use my dads tree but his is out in the front yard. Thats going to be quite awkward to do....


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

My advice in your situation would be to research and learn how to skin and quarter a deer. Hang it in the field and do it. Use garbage bags, totes, or a cooler for transporting.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Get a gambrel to hang the deer with, do it in the garage if you have somewhere you can do it in there. Basement sounds like a bad idea. Put a bucket under the head when hanging it to collect the blood. I also only keep tenderloins and back straps whole, while grinding the rest into burger meat. Make sure you have a good sharp knife, it'll make a world of difference. And last but not least, if you get to learn how to process a deer, pay attention.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I used to have a garage, but it got torn down because it was leaning. So thats sort of out the window, unless dad lets me use his garage. Which I highly doubt.
the field idea sounds good, just need to figure out how im going to bring all this stuff into the field.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You can do it in the basement, you just might catch hell from your mom if you get blood on the floor while dragging it inside! We put down a bunch of newspaper to collect the blood on the concrete floor. 

I have used my fillet knife for skinning the deer before. It's bit long, but its sharp! You'll also need a saw to cut off the head and legs and to cut it into sections. 

We use coolers for the meat and rinse them off really well with the hose before starting the processing. There is always a bunch of hair on the meat after skinning.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have A cooler. And a filet knife and saw. Deer fur comes off the meat better then squirrel fur right?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

*jonnythfisherteen2*,

There are many ways to get the job done and we all have our own methods. But here is a decent video that may help you. Understand that in most cases, how you field dress can mean the difference in whether you have deer that is eatable or not. 

FIELD DRESSING, SKINNING, BUTCHERING to FREEZER - Large Game ...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cx2FwjHTsA

Watch carefully the part about the bladder and not puncturing it and getting urine all over your meat. Too, don't cut the intestines as you don't want fecal matter on your meat either.

Note: the only thing I don't care for in the vid. is how he flips the deer over belly 1st to drain the blood. I'd rather keep the deer on its back and prop the head and front up to drain the blood. If your on a hill just have the head uphill. It just keeps the leaves out of the cavity better. But regardless, you still need to wash the cavity out really well with the hose when you get home.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I have A cooler. And a filet knife and saw. Deer fur comes off the meat better then squirrel fur right?


 jonny13, I,ve been reading about your upcoming deer hunt, and I wondered if you are old enough to go by youself? if your 16 I think you need a 18 yr old or older to be with you.read the regs and didn,t see what age you can go solo.i imagine your hunting public land where you squirrel hunt, if so the wardens will be out in force that week and your spot is close by to check out. hate to see you get ticketed for that. and on side note dumas processing is right by the area your hunting 60 bucks gets your deer skinned , cut, and vacuum wrapped. good luck out there.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

snag said:


> jonny13, I,ve been reading about your upcoming deer hunt, and I wondered if you are old enough to go by youself? if your 16 I think you need a 18 yr old or older to be with you.read the regs and didn,t see what age you can go solo.i imagine your hunting public land where you squirrel hunt, if so the wardens will be out in force that week and your spot is close by to check out. hate to see you get ticketed for that. and on side note dumas processing is right by the area your hunting 60 bucks gets your deer skinned , cut, and vacuum wrapped. good luck out there.


 im 17, and havent had any issues so far. I always carry my hunting license and wear the blaze orange. I dont have the 60 bucks at the moment to have the deer processed. So diy is my only option right now.
fastwater, that video Is quite long but seems informative. Im trying to get my mom to watch it with me but she doesnt like guts so im on my own. Ill watch it after I post this.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

No problem I wasn't,t sure of what age you stop being in the youth hunter group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I think its 18.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Taken from page 33 of 2014-2015 Ohio hunting/trapping handbook:

" Hunters 15 years of age and younger and those of any age hunting with an apprentice license must be accompanied by an adult. Special restriction apply to certain youth hunts. See Youth Hunting on Pages 26-28 for details. "


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Youth waterfowl hunting...15 years and under. Other hunting, deer, upland, etc. 17 and under.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I typically look like a guy packing to stay for a week when heading in to stay the day. Plenty of food water and LOTS of extra clothes.

Not easy to find any more....but 100% wool socks are worth their weight in gold when its cold!!

So if you do all that, you'll probably be tagged out by 8:00 am!! If you don't and assume you'll tag out early, you wont see a thing!!!! At least that's how it has often worked out for me!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

M R DUCKS said:


> Youth waterfowl hunting...15 years and under. Other hunting, deer, upland, etc. 17 and under.


Well, just to add some more confusion to the different ages that has been posted...I just got off the phone with ODNR at the main office in Cols. on Morse Rd.
According to the lady I spoke with there, she stated the legal age for a minor to hunt all game(including deer during the regular gun season) without being accompanied by an adult is 16yrs old. But, during the youth 'special season' like just happened this past weekend, that same 16yr old must be accompanied by an adult till the age of 17. 
In other words, *during special youth hunts*, a minor is considered 17 and under and must be accompanied by an adult. 

If a person 16yrs or older has passed the hunters safety course and is legal to purchase a hunting license, then that person is legal to hunt all other seasons(including deer gun and ml season) without be accompanied by an adult


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Not to chirp in on this but dang those rubs are HUGGEEEE lol!!!! Don't go in that spot a lot if you don't have too because of not being scent free you don't want to push the deer out....

There is a ton of great advice on here already especially from great people. Take everything they say seriously because its all given out of personal life lessons and mistakes that will make you a better person and hunter! I'm sure if you end up getting a deer someone local on this site may be able to lend you a helping hand!

Goodluck man and remember....when you take that shot.....enjoy the moment! You'll shake....you'll laugh....you'll probably cry....but it'll be a day that will become a story of conversation for the rest of your life!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

One more thing to keep in mind for next Monday is rain.. It could go either way next week , so keep that in mind and have rain gear ready, and watch next weekends weather, i hate the rain it can miserable out there. More to think about!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would like to once again say thanks to shortdrift! He came over to my house the other day and dropped off quite a few pieces of warm clothing, including socks, a small back pack, fleece, and a one piece camo windbreaker. He also gave me some advice for deer hunting, and suggested I go out to the range again before I got. Which I will do.
my gun that I was going to take out is now out the game, due to the cheap red dot breaking internally. Guess the combination of light weight and some 3 inch shells wore it to its demise. I was fourtunately able to convice my dad to let me use slugs through the A500R and hopefully see what it can do at about 30 yards. 
Thanks to everyone who is offering me the help for the deer season, Its highly appreciated!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That was very special of *shortdrift. * Much respect for him for doing what he did.

WARNING: _DO NOT FORGET YOUR HUNTER ORANGE VEST_.

Since where you are hunting is public land and your safety as well as others is the most important thing, you may want an orange hat as well. 

Deer don't see colors as we do. They see blaze orange as a shade of grey. Wish I lived closer to ya as we could hook up and go.
Also, remember not to get excited and get tunnel vision on a deer and forget to look beyond the deer where your slug is going to go when it passes through your deer. Always check beyond your target....again safety.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, here it is. The night before! According to the forecasters it won't be bitterly cold and with just sprinkles for rain. This could be another game changer in that you can't count on guys getting frozen out or rained out. What you can count on is some guys getting impatient, and some guys getting hungry! Please take enough food & drink with you to last through lunch time. That just may be your best shot. I wish you luck.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

It most likely is. I can last quite awhile with a little bit of food but im cooking up a something soft and small that wont be conspicuous, just in case a deer shows up while im eating. Dont want to scare wont away with ripping open a bag of cheetos and crunching away. I hope that the time and effort spent preparing pays off! I look foward to seeing the look on my moms face if I get one!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hope you get one as well Johnny. 
Again, remember your hunter orange ,watch your backstops and make slow movements. Also, the doe I've seen lately are herded up. If you hear a fairly close shot from a certain direction, pay attention in that direction. You may have deer headed your way. Also, if you don't feel you made a good hit(heart/lung) and the deer runs out of sight, don't start trailing right away. Give it about an hour before trailing. The deer will only run till it feels safe and will lay down and expire. You jump that deer up before its dead and it may run into the next county on ya. 
If you down one and see it fall, take your time and give it 20-30mins before you approach it. Again, give it time to fully expire. 

Most of all, stay safe and enjoy your hunt.

Good luck.

Oh yea, kinda anxious to hear how your 1st day goes. Make sure and get back with us.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

So how did you do Johnny?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I posted about it within this forum. I didnt get a deer. Trying to see if I can get out after school and saturday and sunday.


----------

